# Snow Plow for 3206



## GTSRider (11 mo ago)

Guys.... want to put a now snow blade on my 3206. Found a new in box front attachment assembly for the 3000 series.... which includes the hydraulic lines...but can't find a plow blade. Found a new in box 2000 series snow blade....but will it work on a 3000 series . Also ... how much work is involved with the hydraulics ? Thanks, GTSRider


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy GTSRider, welcome to the tractor forum.

See below the attachment page for a CC 3206 taken from tractordata.com There are two different blades offered for a 3206: #190-352 (54 inch), and #190-353 (45 inch). 






TractorData.com Cub Cadet 3206 tractor attachments information







www.tractordata.com


----------

